# Canker Advice Dove



## Bob P (Jan 17, 2017)

Hello 

I am just writing as a few of the collared doves that visit my garden are showing signs of canker.

They don't really drink at my garden just eat and fly away.
I know from the past that by the time they are weak enough for me to catch they often die in my hands which is heart breaking.

How on earth can you catch them?
I am trying a dog transporter cage with string to close the door with food has bait. I hope it works. 
At least if I catch them I can take them to my local animal rescue (Freshfields) or try to treat myself. Worse case scenario is I have to take them to my vet to have them put to sleep which is a much better way to go.

I am very weary of putting any medication in the bird bath as I have lots of wild birds visit my garden and the doves don't really drink from it anyway but other birds do. I feel it may not be a good idea in case other wild birds experience negative side effects?

Has anyone got any ideas on how to best solve this terrible problem or advice on how to catch them without stressing them? Very difficult!! 

Thanks very much to anyone who helps me help them. 

Bob


----------



## Ladygrey (Dec 10, 2016)

Bob P said:


> Hello
> 
> I am just writing as a few of the collared doves that visit my garden are showing signs of canker.
> 
> ...


The thing about canker is a healthy bird can recover from it without treatment, and sometimes we do not even know they are carrying it, but all do at some point.by The time it gets noticed is when the birds immunities are low and they are not fighting it off naturally. So perhaps you could up your feeding of the birds and add vitamins and anything that helps boost birds immune system, you can add it to the feed they are given. There is a thing called survival of the fittest, and if these birds are living wild then would you want the weaker to breed weaker birds only to spread more sickness and suffer. In my thoughts sometimes all can't be saved and Mother Nature has her way of keeping the most robust. Feeding does interrupt that .but , I think that is too hard for humans not to do, we have charitable hearts, esp towards animals.


----------



## Bob P (Jan 17, 2017)

Ladygrey said:


> The thing about canker is a healthy bird can recover from it without treatment, and sometimes we do not even know they are carrying it, but all do at some point.by The time it gets noticed is when the birds immunities are low and they are not fighting it off naturally. So perhaps you could up your feeding of the birds and add vitamins and anything that helps boost birds immune system, you can add it to the feed they are given. There is a thing called survival of the fittest, and if these birds are living wild then would you want the weaker to breed weaker birds only to spread more sickness and suffer. In my thoughts sometimes all can't be saved and Mother Nature has her way of keeping the most robust. Feeding does interrupt that .but , I think that is too hard for humans not to do, we have charitable hearts, esp towards animals.


Thanks for the advice Ladygrey and also for providing the interesting information about canker and its relationship with immunity.

Yes I have heard of Natural Selection and although Mother Nature does know best it is till very hard to watch another sentiet being suffer. I would be happy to catch it just so it could be put to sleep rather than slowly die.

All the best and thanks again for the advice. 
Bob


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If they are showing signs of canker, they do not just get better. And saying that they are weaker because they came down with canker, and therefore you wouldn't want them to breed makes no sense. That just isn't so. Most pigeons and doves do carry trich. When stressed, the trich level can go up and that results in canker. Any pigeon or dove can get it, and it doesn't mean they are weak birds. They can also spread it to each other whether healthy otherwise or not. Just watching them get sick and die just does not make sense, if there is something you can do about it. The problem is in catching them to treat them. Some people here have treated them with Metronidazole powder mixed in the feed or water, but don't think you can get it over there. If you are able to catch any, then treating them would be great. Having them euthanized makes no sense, as canker is very common and easily treated. It is one of the more common, and more easily treated diseases in these guys. How many are there in the flock?


----------



## Bob P (Jan 17, 2017)

Jay3 said:


> If they are showing signs of canker, they do not just get better. And saying that they are weaker because they came down with canker, and therefore you wouldn't want them to breed makes no sense. That just isn't so. Most pigeons and doves do carry trich. When stressed, the trich level can go up and that results in canker. Any pigeon or dove can get it, and it doesn't mean they are weak birds. They can also spread it to each other whether healthy otherwise or not. Just watching them get sick and die just does not make sense, if there is something you can do about it. The problem is in catching them to treat them. Some people here have treated them with Metronidazole powder mixed in the feed or water, but don't think you can get it over there. If you are able to catch any, then treating them would be great. Having them euthanized makes no sense, as canker is very common and easily treated. It is one of the more common, and more easily treated diseases in these guys. How many are there in the flock?


Thanks Jay 
There is about 8 birds, one had canker about a week ago. I couldn't catch it and have not seen the poor thing again. Now another one has it and I am still trying to catch it. If I can catch it I can take it to my local animal rescue, the hard thing is catching it? 

I am using a big cage with string on door to close and food as bait. 
Not sure how else to catch it?

All the best 
Bob


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

The one you no longer see may have gotten worse. Sad. 
How do you know it is canker? What are the symptoms?
I hope the cage thing works for you. Good idea.


----------



## Bob P (Jan 17, 2017)

Jay3 said:


> The one you no longer see may have gotten worse. Sad.
> How do you know it is canker? What are the symptoms?
> I hope the cage thing works for you. Good idea.


Yes very sad indeed Jay, nature can be very cruel.
I am not 100% sure it's canker but from past experience the symptoms do lead me to beieve it is very likely canker.
Thanks for the well wishes Jay I really appreciate it.
Lets keep our finger crossed hey.
Cheers. 
Bob


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

What symptoms are you seeing? Could be something else.


----------



## Bob P (Jan 17, 2017)

Jay3 said:


> What symptoms are you seeing? Could be something else.


Hi Jay 
Scruffy appearence and slow.
It's neck / throat looks a bit swollen.
When it eats it shakes it's beak and food flies out like it can't eat properly.
Cheers 
Bob


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Bob P said:


> Hi Jay
> Scruffy appearence and slow.
> It's neck / throat looks a bit swollen.
> When it eats it shakes it's beak and food flies out like it can't eat properly.
> ...


Thanks Bob. You're probably right in feeling it is canker. I'm sorry.
The sad thing is that it is normally so easily treated. If left untreated, they usually will just keep getting sicker and die.


----------



## Bob P (Jan 17, 2017)

Jay3 said:


> Thanks Bob. You're probably right in feeling it is canker. I'm sorry.
> The sad thing is that it is normally so easily treated. If left untreated, they usually will just keep getting sicker and die.


Hi Jay 
Canker is a nasty thing.
No sign of the dove today.
But a whole pile of feathers on the back lawn. Then I noticed a kestral eating a dead dove at the back of my garden. It might of been the sick one?
I will keep looking and if I see it again I will keep trying to catch it and do my best for the poor little guy.
Thank for all your replies Jay 
Wish me luck.
Bob


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Oh I'm so sorry about the poor thing that got grabbed. It may have been him as he wasn't feeling well, so not as apt to be able to avoid a predator. That's too bad. I do wish you luck. You're really nice to be trying to help them. Wish everyone were like that.


----------



## Bob P (Jan 17, 2017)

Jay3 said:


> Oh I'm so sorry about the poor thing that got grabbed. It may have been him as he wasn't feeling well, so not as apt to be able to avoid a predator. That's too bad. I do wish you luck. You're really nice to be trying to help them. Wish everyone were like that.


Thanks for the kind words Jay, we're all made of the same stuff aren't we.
I think it might of been the sick dove.
If it shows up agan I will let you know and keep you updated. 
Thanks again for your posts Jay.
All the very best to you. 
Bob


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Thanks Bob, any updates would be appreciated. I know how frustrating it can be to see something like that and feel helpless to help as wild birds can be difficult to catch. I have had to wait at times for the poor thing to get to the point of being too sick to fly away with the flock and so stay in my yard. Because I have the loft, they will often roost on top of the aviary at night as they know the birds are inside. That can help to catch them in the dark while they sleep. Good luck. Enjoy the birds. Hope the rest stay healthy.


----------



## Ladygrey (Dec 10, 2016)

Bob P said:


> Thanks for the advice Ladygrey and also for providing the interesting information about canker and its relationship with immunity.
> 
> Yes I have heard of Natural Selection and although Mother Nature does know best it is till very hard to watch another sentiet being suffer. I would be happy to catch it just so it could be put to sleep rather than slowly die.
> 
> ...


The interesting thing about canker is there are differing strains of it, some kill quick while others are checked with good health of the bird. I had a giant runt that no matter how much medication or type, his canker would not heal with the med. he acted normal and ate and drank and had no blockage so stopped all meds,I upped his immunities with bird vitamins and fresh water everyday and a low stress environment , no raising young either, his canker cleared up and has not been back. But I had total control, with wild birds its harder to do. If catching the dove is the goal then a trap can be used, if they get so down you can catch them then it has taken its toll but meds could still help it, maybe even a combo of meds, antibiotic and canker meds with something like nystatin an anti fungal. And supportive care and hand feeding. Good luck!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

With canker they need an antiprotozoal, rather than an antibiotic. An antibiotic won't work on canker. Sometimes with difficult canker, you will need a couple of different antiprotozoals.


----------

